# Can Miralax cause electrolyte problems? Does it work?



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been taking Milk of magnesia on and off for the last six months or so. I believe in that time I have had a few electrolyte disturbances from the magnesium. I can't be for sure but I want to try something else.Milk of Magnesia is pretty much the only thing I have taken that is guarentee to work. Also after it works I can go sometimes a week before having to take it agaiin. I usually take it for 2-3 days and then I have bm's for a few days without it.After some reading it sounds like Miralax works in a very similar way. Other then the diareah that can be caused by Miralax can it cause any other kind of electrolyte disturbance? Like the magnesium in MOM can cause all kinds of electrolyte problems in some people. Is there a similar substance in Miralax that can cause problems?Also does it work as well for most as MOM does? I see it says it can take 1-3 days for it to work. I don't like that. Is the three days only when you are very constipated? Milk of magnesia seems to work the next day for me every time. Only I have been having some pretty bad side effects from the MOM. Not really much intestinal or cramping side effects just other stuff. I always seem to feel better when I'm not on Milk of Magnesia. It also seems like it can be safer to take Miralax more often then Milk Of Magnesia.So what can I expect after switching from MOM to Miralax? It cost at least fours times as much as Milk of Magnesia so I hope it works! Also does it only cause diareah? I don't want diareah all the time.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Miralax isn't absorbed (it is not a nutrient your body needs like Magnesium is) so won't cause those problems.If you can find the amount that doesn't push you all the way over to severe diarrhea you shouldn't have too much problem maintaining your normal electrolyte levels with normal diet that has all the right nutrients in it to start with.If you have too much diarrhea I would try dropping back the dose. Some people can find an amount of osmotic laxatives (like MOM or Miralax) that keeps the stool in the normal to loose range rather than all the way to copious watery diarrhea like you would use for a clean out for something like a colonoscopy. Some people find a lower dose every day to keep things moving all the time may work better than waiting until they are backed up and needing a larger dose to flush it out. For instance some people instead of taking MoM (usually 1200 mgs of Magnesium in the dose on the label) will take magnesium oxide daily at 200-700 mgs a day (and magnesium is needed at ~400 mgs a day) so that is more in a dietary supplement range which may be better tolerated. For regular use they usually recommend a max of 1000 mgs a day from supplements and diet.


----------



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

How should I take Miralax?I have always taken Milk of Magnesia and all other laxatives right when I was going to sleep. Then when I wake up hopefully I have a bm. I hope I can take the Miralax before bedtime.I can only have a bowel movement in the morning time. It seems I have a one hour window in the morning every day to have a bm and that's it! If I don't go then I won't go for the whole day. I also seem to only pass gas in the morning also. I don't get it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Morning time is when the colon is most active, so that is when there is the biggest internal push to get stuff to the end, so it may be basic human biology that accounts for mornings being your to go time.If it were me I'd start the Miralax on the schedule that is working for already with the MoM. Since they have similar modes of action you could see if that works.If that isn't working you could try playing with the dose (too much too little) or see if a smaller dose every day does better than 1-2 days only when you are backed up.With anything it can take a bit of experimentation to find the right combination. Just decide if you'd rather err on the don't go today side (so smaller dose at first) or I really want to make sure I go side (larger dose but may give you a bit too much diarrhea).


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not sure if you can get it in the US but Movicol which is similar to Miralax in the US is the same product except it contains electrolytes already in it so you do not suffer electrolyte imbalances - could you see if you could get it on prescription instead? It does have a slighly salty taste but not unpleasant. I would start off on the smallest dose on the first day and gradually work your way up. I've generally found that the best way to take it is an hour or two before bed - its better on a fairly empty stomach so maybe 2 hours after your evening meal, I wouldn't snack too much after dinner as I've found the times I've done this it hasn't worked quite as well.


----------



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

I just ordered some Miralax and I've read that you can get dehydrated so I'm guessing you need to drink a lot of fluids with it since it moves fluids to your colon. When I prepped for my colonoscopy last year you have to drink 8 oz every hour because of this very thing. I do not like to drink and I hate water so that is going to be a challenge. I ordered some stuff to flavor my water so hope that works.I did try magnesium citrate capsules and finding the right dose was difficult because it caused really bad bloating. I think anything like that can cause bloat if you don't have the dose right. I didn't realize you can take the Miralax daily so that could be a plan. I"m a huge advocate of acacia fiber so I'm upping that and hope that will be enough to get me through my flare up. I had no problems for a year using the fiber.Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the dose of miralax for constipation is a lot lower than what you need for a colonoscopy clean out, so you may not need as much water as you aren't running nearly as much out as watery stool. You certainly don't need to run clear for day to day management of constipation.


----------



## Displaced (Feb 14, 2007)

[I've been taking Miralax off and on for about six months, after a new GI specialist suggested I stop taking a fiber supplement and use the laxative instead. I've had a hard time finding the right dose. It seems I'm almost always either feeling backed up or have a bit too much activity (thinnish stools, cramps,frequent BMs), although seldom what might actually be called diarrhea. I currently try to mix about a teaspoon into hot coffee or tea every few days, but I wonder if that's the right approach. I'm sure it's very individualized, and there's no one-size-fits-all recommendation. Plus, I can never be sure if a bowel problem is due to the laxative, something I ate, more stress than usual in my life, etc. As an aside, I've been taking zoloft for IBS for about five years but have been very slowly tapering off and hope to discontinue it altogether in a few months. I'm wondering if an even smaller dose of the Miralax, somewhat more often, would keep my system more evened out, or whether I should back off and take it even less often? I guess there's nothing to do but experiment, but I'd welcome any opinions.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

I've had good experiance with Miralax I have taken it in the morning with alot of water like 3 cups and it really seemed to work, I have since switched back to Milk of Mag, but I am going to go back to Miralax starting tomorrow. I am not sure which one is better, they both seem to irrate my system but with out them I have a real hard time going to the bathroom, so I have to keep trying different things. I have been reading about magesium oil and I am thinking of trying this a some point it sounds good. Anyways another thing I found with Miralax is that you have to take it on a empty stomach and with lots of water, so good luck.


----------

